# auf der Suche: 19" TFT bis 400€



## schutzgeist (27. Februar 2006)

N'Abend 

Da ich mich momentan nach einem 19" TFT umschaue, der max. sowas um die 400€ kosten sollte, dachte ich, ich frag mal hier in die Runde, da das Angebot ja mittlerweile fast undurchschau bar ist.

Für was ich ihn eigentlich brauche:
- stinknormales Surfen
- evtl. leg ich mir ne TV-Karte zu und will ab und an mal ne DVD sehn
- Grafikbearbeitung
- ab und an mal ein Spiel (so in die Richtung Diablo 2, Guild Wars, ...)
- er sollte ein schwarz/silbernes Design haben ^^

integrierte Lautsprecher sind nicht nötig (in meinen Augen eher potthässlich  ).

Bin bei meiner Suche auf den 960BF von Samsung gestoßen.
Scheins sollen die SyncMaster ja nicht schlecht sein und 3 Jahre Garantie inkl. 3 Jahre vor-Ort-Austauschservice mit Leihgerät sind ja auch nicht zu verachten. 
Allerdings hab ich jetzt schon des öfteren gelesen, dass der Monitor extreme Probleme mit Schlierenbildung, etc haben soll, vorallem bei dunklen Farben.

Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf eure Vorschläge. 

Danke im Voraus,
Steffi


----------



## AndreG (6. März 2006)

Hi,

ich bin mit meinem ViewSonic sehr zu frieden. Kannst gut drauf zocken, Qualität für PS auch sehr gut und halt in schwarz silber gehalten.

Mfg Andre

P.s. hier mal der Link zu dem Moni:
http://www.viewsoniceurope.com/DE/Products/LCDX/VX924.htm


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. März 2006)

Ich hab ein 17er TFT von Philips (170S5) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Das Ding hab ich nun etwas ueber ein Jahr und hab vor kurzem gesehen, dass der 19er jetzt das gleiche kostet wie damals der 17er. Das Ding hat, als ich ihn gekauft hab, in Deutschland 300 Euro gekostet, also muesste der 19er jetzt auch in dem Bereich sein.


----------

